

Why funding shouldn't be your first step - mattjung
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/why-funding-shouldnt-be-your-first-step/

======
rightontime13
There is something to be said about getting reasonable growth under your belt
before going out and starting on the funding treadmill. Trying to get money
when you're product isn't "worth it" is a huge time waster.

------
theoutsiders
It's also a whole let less stressful when you already have enough stress to
worry about

